# am driving lights



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I just purchased some driving lights for my ride and now the delema...where should I mount them? I have a couple ideas but I'm nervous about them bouncing. I have a 96 sentra gle with the stock nasty looking bumper


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

My car:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v115/manuelga/Mi Sentra/chDSC2462.jpg


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

mine are in the same place. You can also remove the little brackets on the outside and put them there (where the stock ones go) your bumper is a little different then mine though..


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I just purchased some driving lights for my ride and now the delema...where should I mount them? I have a couple ideas but I'm nervous about them bouncing. I have a 96 sentra gle with the stock nasty looking bumper


Post up a pic of the front of your car, and ill photoshop you some ideas.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Seth


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok I'm finished...pretty simple task now I just need to align them once it get's dark and I will be golden....weird thing is they look like they have a blue tint to them but when I turn them on they have a yellow wtf?

and I mounted them right about where seth has his large fog lights

I'll post some pics soon


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my setup


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> weird thing is they look like they have a blue tint to them but when I turn them on they have a yellow wtf?
> 
> and I mounted them right about where seth has his large fog lights
> 
> I'll post some pics soon


its called an ion tint or something. i have projector fog lights like this. mounted like stealth has his, also i have a set of driving lights that i am going to mound rather far back closer in the middle of the "radiator intake" and they are glas lens with a blue tint (terrible in the rain but they bright as hell! so they rock on back roads)how mine were mounted for some stupid reason i bug eyed them out. but when i remount them they will sit rather far back.....and they are on a remote harness so i didnt need to mount a switch anywere


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> its called an ion tint or something. i have projector fog lights like this. mounted like stealth has his, also i have a set of driving lights that i am going to mound rather far back closer in the middle of the "radiator intake" and they are glas lens with a blue tint (terrible in the rain but they bright as hell! so they rock on back roads)how mine were mounted for some stupid reason i bug eyed them out. but when i remount them they will sit rather far back.....and they are on a remote harness so i didnt need to mount a switch anywere


 those are pretty close to what mine look like I mounted them toward the center a little bit to where it looks like my a "V" with my head lights...I bought the rally lazer whites. They are pretty damn bright. I drove it this morning while it was still dark and got nervous that I was blinding other people


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> my setup


Nice setup, just wondering are those like the fog lights that u can buy at walmart or autozone???


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I spent $30 on mine at walmart but I checked them out and you can even get them from summit but at an elevated price for the same thing


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I spent $30 on mine at walmart but I checked them out and you can even get them from summit but at an elevated price for the same thing


Cool, thanx. I dont like mine, there yellow. And I was thinking about buying some new ones. :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

when you look at mine they are blue but the light itself is yellow well actually one is yellow and the other is white but the way you aim them it combines the two some some reason it works out nice


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

keep the yellow you will like it in the fog trust me! i have silver stars and those 55watt (spot lights is what they are lol) and in the fog one time i turned them on and i could see i single thing! except a giant wall of white



apachewoolf said:


> when you look at mine they are blue but the light itself is yellow well actually one is yellow and the other is white but the way you aim them it combines the two some some reason it works out nice


thats just because of the angle you are looking at them. look at one head on then the other head on, they are both yellow, its just that coating. only the light DIRECTLY in front of it is yellow :thumbup:.........bahahahaha hows that post cound apache? lol you aint gettin it back this time! :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Psychsal said:


> Nice setup, just wondering are those like the fog lights that u can buy at walmart or autozone???


yes i got those from walmart for like $20 ,they are not foglights, to be more specific they are "auxulery halogen lights, to be used to extend the high beams with no incoming traffic present" thats what it said on the box, they are mad mad bright, waaaay brighter than my headlights. The bulbs that they came with went out so i got some xenon whites and they are even brighter now than before, pretty much i blind everyone who is in front of me when i drive at night.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> yes i got those from walmart for like $20 ,they are not foglights, to be more specific they are "auxulery halogen lights, to be used to extend the high beams with no incoming traffic present" thats what it said on the box, they are mad mad bright, waaaay brighter than my headlights


yea but its not really a "wide" beam right? its more of a spot light type beam. and dont run them in traffic lol people get pissed! flashing light and honking horns....not fun


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> yea but its not really a "wide" beam right? its more of a spot light type beam. and dont run them in traffic lol people get pissed! flashing light and honking horns....not fun


mine are pretty spread out , i gufess it all depends how and where you mount them


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

where I mounted mine at I get a wicked yellow on the ground from the reflecton off of the bottom of the bumper that looks alot like freaking neon.......I hate it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

u could just remout them can't you?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> u could just remout them can't you?


 I could but it would invovle alot more cutting and trimming than I am willing to do just for a set of lights.....It's actually starting to grow on me since I have seen a few cars since I installed mine with the same look


----------

